# 80's movies to watch with your kids



## Road Guy (Sep 26, 2014)

This is a family thing we like to do, and as much as I consider myself a movie buff, I always seem to come across movies I like to share with my kids (1 pre teen - 2 teenagers) they usually like them very much..

so consider this a working list:

Better of Dead- we watch before every ski season

Teen Wolf

Back to the Future(s)

Lost Boys

Goonies (duhh)

Alien

Terminator (original never gets much air time on re runs)

Breakfast Club, all the brat pack movies

Last Star fighter (they didn't enjoy as much  )

Stand by Me (younger two kids cried at the end)

Vacation movies

The Burbs (starts slow but force your kids to stick with it!)

*One Crazy Summer (I cant find this movie for less than $40 bucks) anyone find it for $25 bucks or less please get it (I am good for the $ I promise)*

Summer Rental - John Candy - got this from ebay, disc skips but its a great pre beach movie

Great Outdoors - "spin cycle" RIP John Candy RIP

So I am sure there are others lets here them!


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 26, 2014)

labyrinth

clue


----------



## csb (Sep 26, 2014)

My kid and I watched Top Gun the past Sunday. He loved it and asked if there was a Top Gun 2. I suppose this weekend I have to show him Hot Shots.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 26, 2014)

Ive been holding out on Top Gun for red rocks but its on my to do list!


----------



## csb (Sep 26, 2014)

Also, we watched Summer Vacation before our road trip and joked constantly about having to tie my mom to the roof of the car.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 26, 2014)

I could download "One Crazy Summer" for you and host it online somewhere. 

Also, have you seen Out Cold? Not an 80's movie but a hilarious snow boarding movie. Not the most family friendly, but still a good watch to get you pumped for the season.

To add to your list above:

Weird Science

16 Candles

Star Wars (originals)

Indiana Jones

Hook

Both Bill &amp; Ted's

Ferris Bueller's Day Off

Ghostbusters

The Princess Bride

The Lost Boys

Adventures in Babysitting

Beetlejuice

Mannequin

Both Weekend at Bernie's

Die Hard

Lethal Weapon

The Never Ending Story

Big

Bloodsport (LOL....probably not family friendly)

....and I'm spent.


----------



## csb (Sep 26, 2014)

We've watched The Dark Crystal and Labyrinth. Labyrinth brought up a lot of discussion about tightness of pants.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 26, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> I could download "One Crazy Summer" for you and host it online somewhere.
> 
> Also, have you seen Out Cold? Not an 80's movie but a hilarious snow boarding movie. Not the most family friendly, but still a good watch to get you pumped for the season.
> 
> ...


Uncle Buck

They Live

Full Metal Jacket

The Money Pit


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice work thanks!

I totally need to grab Bill &amp; Teds Excellent adventure..

My friend from HS I joined the army with , his last name was Johnson, to this day I still call him "Socrates Johnson" pronounced "sow crates" Johnson..


----------



## willsee (Sep 26, 2014)

I remember as a kid watching Summer School over and over

Stand and Deliver


----------



## csb (Sep 26, 2014)

My dad took me to see Robocop when I was 8. It was my first R movie.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 26, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> I could download "One Crazy Summer" for you and host it online somewhere.
> 
> Also, have you seen Out Cold? Not an 80's movie but a hilarious snow boarding movie. Not the most family friendly, but still a good watch to get you pumped for the season.
> 
> ...


If you can't find it let me know. I can download it also if needed.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 26, 2014)

So you can put it on a zip drive and I can just put it in the USB port? I would be down with that


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 26, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Uncle Buck
> 
> They Live
> 
> ...


U. Buck! Yes. But FMJ is not what I would call a "fun 80's movie". LOL



csb said:


> My dad took me to see Robocop when I was 8. It was my first R movie.


I'D BUY THAT FOR A DOLLAR!!!!









Road Guy said:


> So you can put it on a zip drive and I can just put it in the USB port? I would be down with that


A zip drive? LOL...wtf? I would just host it on Google drive and you could play straight from there or download it to a PC/laptop.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 26, 2014)

Zip drive...what year is it?!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 26, 2014)

Sorry - thumb drive.. If you could just burn it to a DVD that would be Greaaaaattttttt


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 26, 2014)

Short circuit


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 26, 2014)

Batteries not included

Karate Kid

Airplane

Crocodile Dundee

Police Academy

Mad Max

Highlander

War Games

Caddyshack

Trading Places

Revenge of Nerds

Field of Dreams

Major League

Porky's

I'm sure there are more too...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 26, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Sorry - thumb drive.. If you could just burn it to a DVD that would be Greaaaaattttttt


That I can do.  Will keep you posted.

EDIT: Alright, got it. PM me your address and I'll send it on.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 26, 2014)

Mad Max is on our list before the remake comes out...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 27, 2014)

Almost forgot about Flight of the Navigator.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 27, 2014)

I think Rudy is a good one to add also....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 27, 2014)

^ did you get my PM?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah--- it's too early.....to deal with that shitbag


----------



## frazil (Sep 27, 2014)

Great list! We just watched all 3 Indiana Jones. Temple of Doom is just as freaky as I remember as a kid. I can't believe it's rated PG.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh numb she bumb....oh numb she bumb......ohnumbshebumbohnumbshebumbohnumbshebumbohnumbshebumbohnumbshebumbohnumbshebumbohnumbshebumbohnumbshebumb


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 28, 2014)

Can't buy me love....

Damn I had the hots

for Amanda Peterson back then


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 28, 2014)

Wow Knight you're fast...guess you're not currently studying for the PE!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 28, 2014)

Gremlins and Gremlins 2


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 28, 2014)

When's kids were young (4 or 5) we started watching gremlins. It was all so fund and cute until the "change" and then they ran screaming from the room.... A few years later they were able to tolerate it!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 2, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry - thumb drive.. If you could just burn it to a DVD that would be Greaaaaattttttt
> ...


Get anything in the mail yet?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 2, 2014)

not yet, mail here is slow though, too many federal employees smoking weed on their routes...but will check tonight! much appreciated!

you need to email me instructions on how to do that sometime..


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 3, 2014)

no package in the mail -- good lord I hate the mail here..

were going to watch Scream with the kid's tonight!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 3, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> no package in the mail -- good lord I hate the mail here..
> 
> were going to watch Scream with the kid's tonight!


Hmm...hope I sent it to the right address (used the one you PM'd me). I put it in the mail Mon. evening (at the post office, which is typically quicker for transit time). I even included some KF paraphernalia.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 3, 2014)

mail here is really weird, it has taken almost 2 weeks for me to send and receive mail to Florida. we must be geared to West Coast, stuff I have sent to CA gets there in 2 days..


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 17, 2014)

No one mentioned Stripes yet.

All the Ghostbuster movies.

Rocky 1 through 4

All the Dirty Harry movies.

Smokey and the Bandit ! and 2, 3 sux)

Cannonball run

Gumball Rally

I know some of these go back to the 70s but I didn't think it's worth a new thread.


----------



## csb (Oct 17, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Batteries not included
> 
> Airplane
> 
> Field of Dreams




My parents still have Batteried Not Included on betamax, if you guys want to take a road trip. I showed my kid Field of Dreams (which might be an early 90s movie) and he loved it. LOVED it.



knight1fox3 said:


> Almost forgot about Flight of the Navigator.




Excellent choice!



Road Guy said:


> I think Rudy is a good one to add also....




I showed my kid clips from this to get him pumped up for his football game. This is one of my all time favorite movie.



knight1fox3 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...




Um, does anyone else's husband say, "Get anything in the mail?" and then he shows you his package?


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 18, 2014)

csb said:


> Um, does anyone else's husband say, "Get anything in the mail?" and then he shows you his package?


No, but thanks for the suggestion--I might have to try that.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 19, 2014)

csb said:


> My dad took me to see Robocop when I was 8. It was my first R movie.


Glad to know I am not the only terrible parent here...

Seriously, this thread is a great list of movies, but there are many that I would never consider showing to my kids, not anyway while they are "kids". Porky's? Seriously?? Those were movies that I enjoyed as a young teenager, but NOT NOT NOT with my parents....

Has anyone else of 80s-age noticed how wimpy modern movies are? Movies in the 80s had far more T&amp;A, as well as far more spurting blood.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 19, 2014)

^ a few years back, I watched borat with my FIL. I had no idea. Talk about uncomfortable.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 19, 2014)

matt267 said:


> ^ a few years back, I watched borat with my FIL. I had no idea. Talk about uncomfortable.




I saw it with both my parents in the theater. That was not a good idea.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 19, 2014)

Yeah I wouldn't watch porky's with the kids... Haven't seen that in a while it's on stream pix... I keep meaning to watch it to see how cheesy it is today.....

We all watched the original children if the corn... That was a well done movie... Suspense and a little blood seem to make for more scariness than just gore....my kids who hadn't seen it were pretty freaked out...


----------



## envirotex (Oct 20, 2014)

Did anyone say The Natural?

My kids liked that one.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 20, 2014)

just watched Bad Boys (1983) with a young Sean Penn. Some violence but a decent movie.


----------



## buffalo (Oct 21, 2014)

Commando.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 21, 2014)

^Raw Deal.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 21, 2014)

The Running Man?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 21, 2014)

Total Recall


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 22, 2014)

That movie was the second date for me and Mrs RG....


----------

